# questions on 1/43 scale carrera slots



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just recently bought a 1/43 scale carrera set, and i dont know any information on this scale, can you hop up the cars? wheres a good place to buy track and cars? can you also run 1/32 cars on the carrera track? the set i bought is the formula 1 set (2-red cars #5 and #6) i saw it and i had to have it, i'm still doing H.O. also, but these cars looked pretty cool to. i was just wondering what everyones experience on this scale is and as for the brand and track? any information would help me alot, thank you for your help, shon :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Check out:

http://www.ranch-design.com/

Bodies, chassis, gears, wheels etc.

Please tell them Deane gave you the linky...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Ranch-Design is awesome and I have actually bought one of their kit cars and did a complete instructional manual on the build process - so let me know if you get one of the cars and I'll share the manual with you.

To address the questions:

1. The hop up question has been addressed - Ranch Design is the only one I know of that sells aftermarket parts that should work with a variety of 1/43 cars. Carrera may have some of their own within their parts selection, but I'm not too familiar with it at this time.

2. Track and cars - as Carrera opted out of doing the retail market like SCX did, the only place that I know of to get this stuff is either directly from Carrera online, an online hobby shop, or through your local hobby shop that may carry Carrera. This seems to be one of the big concerns with Carrera as they don't have many outlets for this.

3. Running 1/32 cars on a 1/43 track - size wise, this barely works and in many cases the 1/32's fall right off. The only time I've seen this work is when guys have built a 3-4 lane track and choose the middle lanes to run the 1/32 cars. The power pack on the 1/43 should be enough to power the 1/32 car. I, on the other hand, started out with 1/32 and bought a Scalextric Sport 1/32 track and then bought 1/43 cars - this is a perfect setup as the 1/43 cars have plenty of wiggle room to slide around corners and what not - its like have a built in track skirt for 1/43.

4. Brand and Track experience - as mentioned, I have no experience with Carrera track, so I won't comment there, but I do have experience with their cars. Compared to SCX, the Carrera cars are very lacking in detail, quality and performance. Carrera built their 1/43 cars and market for kids - hence why many of their track sets come with loop-de-loops and wall climbers and things like that - stuff that SCX does not sell. Also, Carrera cars are the only ones that I know of that use a long, fat guide pin as their guide shoe - this of course makes them totally incompatible with other tracks, including my 1/32 track. Other cars on a Carrera track work nicely as the slot is wider than normal which means the guide blade cars have plenty of wiggle room and motion through tight turns - many, I've heard, like to buy Carrera track, remove the loops and just run SCX and other cars on them because of this factor. As for me, I had to remove the magnet, change the guide, and go with different tires and wheels just to get my Carrera Porsche Spyder LMP car to run on my 1/32 track - something I did not have to do with the SCX cars.

I hope this helps you out Shon! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks guys so much, i will look into that site, and no loops for me or wall climbs, i just want a flat track, more like the real deal. shon


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

also i just thought of something could a riggen be used on a 1/43 track, i had a brain storm, and i noticed some riggen's maybe all of them have a pretty good guide flag i thought this might be interesting, has anyone ever tried this or thought of it? thanks , shon


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

What about Artin or Fast Lane 1/43rd track? I don't know if they still have them, but TRU used to sell small Artin or Fast Lane battery sets for $10. You got two cars and usually a figure 8. Not a lot of track, but two cars and track for $10? Pretty good deal, especially if Artin track is decent.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

TRU has some Carrera sets now.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm still wondering if a riggen can be used on my 1/43 carrera track? thanks, shon


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

PD2, You just need to buy the Carrera 1/24 track. 

Ampracing, I have a 1/43 set coming too.
But I know nothing about it. The Carrera 1/43 cars are only like 12-16 dollars though. So Im gonna stick with them. My other Carrera 1/32 and 1/24 cars work fine for me so Im happy with the Carrera stuff.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Minreg said:


> PD2, You just need to buy the Carrera 1/24 track.
> 
> Ampracing, I have a 1/43 set coming too.
> But I know nothing about it. The Carrera 1/43 cars are only like 12-16 dollars though. So Im gonna stick with them. My other Carrera 1/32 and 1/24 cars work fine for me so Im happy with the Carrera stuff.


LOL! Wow, I don't think I've chatted with you in a long time Minreg? Had to have been back in the RC days, right? Any way, good to hear from you!

A 1/24 track would be nice, but man that thing takes up a ton of space! The 1/32 spacing is pushing it, as is...I could only imagine what the 1/24 took up! Nice space for running anything from 1/24 down to 1/43, but gianormous! LOL!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

PD2, Yep the large Carrera track does not fit very well on my 4x8 board. LOL. The HO track that was on there was perfect.

Now trying the 1/43. 
I did not even know that SCX sold 1/43 cars! 
Where can you buy the 1/43 SCX cars?
Guess I need to get out more.


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

SCX 1:43 cars are called SCX Compact & are availible at Target.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How about some pix of your 1/43 tracks and cars. Have been thinking about an upgrade to 1/32 but may just reconsider. Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

roadrner said:


> How about some pix of your 1/43 tracks and cars. Have been thinking about an upgrade to 1/32 but may just reconsider. Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


I only have my 1/32 track, so someone else might have to help you out with the 1/43 track layout and size. I need to snap some pics of my SCX cars that I have, but here are a few pics of the Ranch Design car that I built from their kit along with the HotLaps Racin Daytona Prototype body I selected.

Just a side note on the Ranch Design chassis - its fully adjustable in terms of wheelbase and chassis length and even can accept other motors. Very nice little design, if I do say so myself.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

